# Frigidaire Loud Fan Noise



## Yoyizit

C_J_GO said:


> a fan from the back top of the freezer kicks on and is extremely loud
> Does anyone have any clues as to where to start looking for this problem? I am planning on fixing this myself, but know absolutely nothing about these units.
> 
> Thanks


If you can get to the fan shaft see if you can visibly wiggle it in any direction; if no, I'd say 'good fan'.


----------



## C_J_GO

I took the back panels off in the freezer and found ice buildup around the fan. Took the bottom panel off as well and found ice buld up around some of the coils. I am assuming the defrost is not working? Where is the thermostat and timer located or what do they look like? Can they be tested to ensure proper working?
!


----------



## C_J_GO

Does anyone know where to start with this issue? I have manually defrosted the freezer a couple of times, only to have the issue come back in a few weeks/months.


----------



## stratos278

C_J_GO said:


> I took the back panels off in the freezer and found ice buildup around the fan. Took the bottom panel off as well and found ice buld up around some of the coils. I am assuming the defrost is not working? Where is the thermostat and timer located or what do they look like? Can they be tested to ensure proper working?
> !


This problem can be fixed without removing anything. If you take a three inch long clear tube (3/4 inch diameter) and cut it lengthwise and stretch it over the chute that brings the water to the ice tray, it will stop the ice from forming around the fan. The water overflows the chute when it begins to enter to fill the tray and runs down the back and freezes around the fan. I did mine a year and a half ago and no more ice forming and blocking the fan. The objective is to make the chute a full circle instead of a half circle that it is now that lets water spray over the side of it when the valve opens under pressure to fill the tray. E-mail me with any questions. I spent less than $1.00 on the tube and it took about 15 seconds to put it over the chute that is visible above the icemaker where it comes out the back of the refrig.


----------



## soccerwiz

I had this same issue, defrosted the freezer for half a day, and the fan is now quieter. However, my freezer now has this awful plastic or metallic like smell that causes the whole house to stink, and causes the ice to taste bad. It's definitely a smell in the air of the freezer and not in the water. I cleaned out the freezer while it was defrosted, so I don't think it's a left over smell from food in the freezer. Any idea what could be causing this? It's been about 4 days and it doesn't seem to be getting any better.


----------



## cmgreen

stratos278 said:


> This problem can be fixed without removing anything. If you take a three inch long clear tube (3/4 inch diameter) and cut it lengthwise and stretch it over the chute that brings the water to the ice tray, it will stop the ice from forming around the fan. The water overflows the chute when it begins to enter to fill the tray and runs down the back and freezes around the fan. I did mine a year and a half ago and no more ice forming and blocking the fan. The objective is to make the chute a full circle instead of a half circle that it is now that lets water spray over the side of it when the valve opens under pressure to fill the tray. E-mail me with any questions. I spent less than $1.00 on the tube and it took about 15 seconds to put it over the chute that is visible above the icemaker where it comes out the back of the refrig.


Are you able to send a picture of what you did not totally following you?

Thanks
C


----------



## Jarrett Rogers

I need some help understanding this repair as well. Anyone?


----------



## Mitchmech

I have had the same problems. I replaced the fan motor when I didn't need to. To reset the error code that can appear with the ice buildup, you have to unplug the fridge 110volt electrical cord. The post that suggests the short piece of tube is brilliant. I will do it but until I do, I'm pretty sure the posted image is to trough that splashes over. With a short piece of split tube wrapped around the trough, a tube or tunnel is formed. The water is directed only into the ice maker and not over the edge of the trough down the paneling and into the fan area.


----------



## Mitchmech

More pics


----------



## Mitchmech

Wider perspective


----------



## Mitchmech

Still more


----------

